# My little pony



## Lapee Rabbit! (Nov 30, 2021)

Dude I accidentaly said to my da I like it, and he said.. "You aren't a girl." BRUHHH ITS NOT GENDERD


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 30, 2021)

No. 
It kind of is.
You aren't wrong for liking it. But it is 100% marketed towards girls of a specific age bracket.


----------



## Lapee Rabbit! (Nov 30, 2021)

True


Judge Spear said:


> No.
> It kind of is.
> You aren't wrong for liking it. But it is 100% marketed towards girls of a specific age bracket.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Dec 1, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> No.
> It kind of is.
> You aren't wrong for liking it. But it is 100% marketed towards girls of a specific age bracket.


Yes, this.  All you have to do is look at the toy commercials for MLP stuff.  Anyone can buy them, of course, but it's clear the toys are aimed at girls.


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 1, 2021)

It's insulting to assume that little girls all like sparkly pink and girly things. When I was a little girl I played with toy trucks and dinosaurs.


----------

